
Exploring Silicon Valley’s High-Tech Heritage Trail - DavidLaws
https://medium.com/swlh/exploring-silicon-valleys-high-tech-heritage-trail-e9a664c2d2b4
======
DavidLaws
“Silicon Valley doesn’t care much for its history, high-tech or otherwise. It
should.” — David A. Kaplan, The Silicon Boys and Their Valley of Dreams
(1999)For those who do care about tech history, the itinerary in this story
connects some of the key sites and buildings in the 30-mile corridor from
Stanford University to the former IBM disk-drive campus in south San Jose.

